# (III) Precipitação máxima em Novembro de 2010



## AnDré (27 Out 2010 às 10:25)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Novembro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Novembro de 2010
(II) Temperatura Máxima em Novembro de 2010
(IV) Precipitação máx. em 24h em Novembro de 2010


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2010 às 11:06)

450,1 a 500mm. Provavelmente no extremo NO de Portugal Continental.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2010 às 11:15)

250,1mm a 300,0mm


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2010 às 11:15)

350,1mm a 400,0mm

Aqui na Região Norte, Minho ou Douro Litoral..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Out 2010 às 12:15)

De 400,1mm a 450,0mm


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2010 às 12:21)

A minha aposta vai para: *300,1mm a 350,0mm*


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2010 às 12:27)

Superior ou igual a 600.1 mm Algarve ou Madeira.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2010 às 13:07)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Out 2010 às 13:14)

350,1mm a 400,0mm


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2010 às 13:41)

400,1mm a 450,0mm


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2010 às 13:44)

Voto em 250.1mm a 300mm.


----------



## David sf (27 Out 2010 às 13:51)

200,1 a 250 mm no NO de Portugal, acho que será um mês relativamente seco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Out 2010 às 16:44)

300,1mm a 350,00mm


----------



## Liliana15 (27 Out 2010 às 17:09)

A minha aposta vai para o intervalo *350,1mm a 400,0mm* . . .


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2010 às 17:33)

400,1mm a 450,0mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Out 2010 às 18:21)

400,1mm a 450,0mm


----------



## dahon (27 Out 2010 às 20:09)

550,1mm a 600,0mm


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2010 às 20:37)

350.1mm a 400.0mm, e nem sei se tanto...


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Out 2010 às 20:49)

200-250mm


----------



## Teles (27 Out 2010 às 21:32)

150,1mm a 200,0mm


----------



## DRC (27 Out 2010 às 21:34)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## Z13 (27 Out 2010 às 22:18)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## rcjla (28 Out 2010 às 00:52)

350,1mm a 400,0mm


----------



## vinc7e (28 Out 2010 às 01:10)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## squidward (28 Out 2010 às 02:07)

250 a 300 mm


----------



## Fi (28 Out 2010 às 18:19)

400,1mm a 450,0mm... Com o N/NO a contribuir com a maior parte.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2010 às 22:37)

300 a 350 mm no Minho pois claro onde é que havia de ser !!!


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 07:24)

250,1mm a 300,0mm


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Out 2010 às 16:25)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

Maiores acumulados de precipitação no mês de Novembro:

Açores: 255,7mm - S. Miguel (Nordeste)
Continente: 285,6 mm - Ponte da Barca
Madeira: *466,6mm* - Bica da Cana


Intervalo vencedor: 450,1mm a 500,0mm
Vencedores: meteo, vitamos


----------

